# Messed Up Brute 650 Swingarm..HELP!



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

okay the bearings went out on my brute thursday night and i was going to ride it the rest of the weekend so i did and come to find out sunday night when i took it apart that it wallered the swingarm out bad ans there is about a 1inch gap on both sides of the swingarm...any help on what to do would be great!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It actually ate into the metal the bearings ride in?


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

somebody need a TIG and some time


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

it ate the whole bearing and wore the race, but it wallered the actual swingarm out..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hoover said:


> somebody need a TIG and some time


Yep. Or some $$ to buy another swingarm.


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

is there suppsoed to be seals at the end of each side of the swingarm?


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

yes, i would imagine


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

Will the new race still press into the swingarm? If not then you will need a new/used piece. If they do then put new races and bearings in, there should be a seal, a washer with a shoulder on it that goes on the outside of the bearing, on the inside of that washer is an o-ring. When you put it back on the bike put both of the swingarm bolts in finger tight, torque the right pivot bolt to 112 lb ft, then torque the left pivot bolt to 14 lb ft, then torque the left pivot bolt nut to 112 lb ft.


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

well there is not seal or anything the race fits in but the bearings are going to be ate up as soon as i put them in...what to do!!!!


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

The race has to press in. Not just fit in. If it's loose in there, then it's trashed and you will need a new one. If the race will press in all the way down to the shoulder on the inside of the swingarm, and the seal will go on without falling out, then there's not going to be a problem. I'm not sure I understand why you think the bearing would go bad as soon as you put them in. If it will all go together like I said, then there will be no problems. Get whatever parts your missing, and put it together.


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

i have a washer pressed against the swingarm and siliconed before the washer so we will see how long this will last before i actually have to get a seal


----------

